# I'm not sure where to whore my play-by-blog game . . .



## Forrester (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure where to whore my play-by-blog game, so I thought I'd try here (and "Story Hour").

I've shamelessly stolen Robin Laws's idea of the play-by-blog and instituted my own; the participants collectively play one Charles Cairo, a homeless man/murderer (really, it was for a just cause) who is getting caught up in a zombie apocalypse. I confess, my writing is far from stellar, but I have to say I think the story's fun. 

Please check it out at doctorflipper.livejournal.com and see if it's your cup o' tea. 

--Forrester

(Scroll down to the bottom of the page to see what's goin' on . . . read 'em all, vote in the most recent one, and then start your own!)


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried on the docks where the sailors hang out?


----------

